# 3MB friday-saturday



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Despite my best attempts to meet other PFF'rs for fishing I can't seem to get the time right. So i'm going to throw out a time and place and hopefully we can all hook up (with fish would be best) I work till 11pm on friday but depending on how i feel i may drag my sorry but out to three mile bridge that night to do some fishing and stay so i can fish the sunrise. 
Once again it's tentative on my end depending on how work goes. 

We can all disscuss plans here:
My name's Cameron, You can stop by the 9th ave public deli after 3 on friday and chat with me there.


----------

